# Webroot Desktop Firewall



## slade1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello all,

Need help with setting's for firewall, with it set to Firewall on filter traffic I am unable to connect to the Internet. I have to turn firewall off and allow traffic to access the Internet. Can somebody tell me the correct setting so this does not happen.

thanks


----------



## slade1 (Jul 16, 2008)

bump 72 hrs


----------

